# Crufts Accommodation?



## MrRustyRead (Mar 14, 2011)

Where is the best and most reasonably priced place to stay? wont be any dogs so thats not an issue but have seen so many over priced places.


----------



## Sleeping_Lion (Mar 19, 2009)

Good luck with that one, I stay over with Rhuna's breeder who doesn't live a million miles away. I would suggest you search a little further afield and travel in by train, it takes two minutes to get from where Rhuna's breeder lives and at the end of the day, no waiting in queues to get out!


----------



## MrRustyRead (Mar 14, 2011)

well if i have to park up and kip in the car then ill do it ha, will be going by car so can travel a bit further out.


----------



## MerlinsMum (Aug 2, 2009)

Cheapest is probably the Travelodge, for about £20 a night if you book long in advance. 

However I wouldn't recommend it, having stayed there this year for Crufts - it's miles from the NEC and the taxi drivers rip you off. The kitchen was overwhelmed and closed early leaving a long queue of hungry, angry people without food on the Saturday night. 

On the Sunday it was quieter but they'd run out of their nasty overpriced food anyway, so I ordered a delivery from a local take-away which failed to turn up. I was too tired to complain and went to bed on an empty stomach after a 6am start, but was careful to list all this on Trip Advisor once I got home.

There are other hotels closer to the NEC which will probably save you more in taxi fares than the difference in price of the rooms.


----------



## Sleeping_Lion (Mar 19, 2009)

Honestly, the train journey in to the NEC is so easy it is worth thinking about a bit further afield, and researching train lines in. I think it costs about £2.50 at most for our train journey, so much less than the parking fee, and just no hassle with the cars.

A friend of mine who had three dogs in the gamekeeper's ring last year, didn't get out of the car park until past midnight!!


----------



## MrRustyRead (Mar 14, 2011)

which is why i always go on the thursday or friday ha


----------



## MerlinsMum (Aug 2, 2009)

MrRustyRead said:


> which is why i always go on the thursday or friday ha


Depends what breeds you're interested in. This year the Pastoral was on the Sunday. Next year they will be on Thursday, which makes life a whole lot easier all round, and I can do it as a day trip.


----------



## Freyja (Jun 28, 2008)

If you are travelling by car and I don't know which way you will be coming from but think about staying at one of the service stations with hotels further away. Stafford is only about 1hr away most of the hotels in the local area to crufts charge very inflated prices while crufts is on.


----------



## Spellweaver (Jul 17, 2009)

We used to stay at the Travelodge at Tamworth Services (J10 on the M42). It's only 10 minutes way by car and cheapish if you book far enough in advance before they realise it's Crufts weekend - once the penny drops the prices soar!


----------



## cava14 una (Oct 21, 2008)

I've just booked at Fort Dunlop Travelodge. Plenty parking which is floodlit so good for us as we have dogs.

Indian Restaurants in Birmingham | Indian Restaurant Birmingham | Italian Restaurant in West Midlands

Right next door.

And I got a family room for £24 per night so split 3 ways really good. Have stayed there before and it's fine


----------



## smokeybear (Oct 19, 2011)

There are lots of places to stay in the area but most regulars have already booked (I have); most of us also do not like to give away the little gems we have found over the years.........................


----------



## Pezant (Jul 6, 2012)

I think we've booked at a Holiday Inn about fifteen minutes away for two rooms plus dog for £60 each, or something like that. Booking early definitely helps!


----------



## MrRustyRead (Mar 14, 2011)

dunno what my financial situation will be then so cant book to far in advance unfortunately


----------



## gorgeous (Jan 14, 2009)

The Hilton has availability. Next door too! And pets are welcome!


----------



## MrRustyRead (Mar 14, 2011)

gorgeous said:


> The Hilton has availability. Next door too! And pets are welcome!


Will Paris be there


----------



## gorgeous (Jan 14, 2009)

MrRustyRead said:


> Will Paris be there


I have just booked a room. Going to take my oldest daughter. Treat her (and me!!)


----------



## Milliepoochie (Feb 13, 2011)

I have a friend who lives in marston Green - So we had a 10 min drive round the corner.  Meant I could get up and take Millie for a long walk that morning. (Millie done her GCDS Bronze at Crufts)

We went on the Sunday and had no problems getting in the Car Park - And found a space near the exit!  We left before Best in Show so maybe thats why we were so quick out? but we had no problems with the car park at all. 

Would like to go next year now but wont be taking Millie this time obviously


----------



## Tilldob (Dec 27, 2012)

We qualified last weekend  have never been before. We will be going in the motorhome anybody know of any campsites.


----------



## mariella (May 3, 2013)

I usually stay at the Hilton with my dogs as its pet friendly and right next to the NEC, you can get a good price by booking in advanced and its a really nice place.


----------



## CheddarS (Dec 13, 2011)

Living is Worcestershire is great for the NEC...I feel very lucky


----------



## Chloef (Feb 23, 2011)

did manage to get a travel lodge this year for £12 which was about 10 mins from the NEC but i booked it the August before when they were running a promotion....normally I stay at the Holiday Inn Express which seems to be one the most reasonable ive found in recent years and takes dogs


----------



## BlueBeagle (Oct 27, 2011)

I just stay at home and go by train, but then Coventry has to be good for something :lol: You could check out hotels in Cov and go by train as it is a cheap, quick journey!


----------



## babycham2002 (Oct 18, 2009)

BlueBeagle said:


> I just stay at home and go by train, but then Coventry has to be good for something :lol: You could check out hotels in Cov and go by train as it is a cheap, quick journey!


I stayed in the premier inn in Coventry the other year and went to Crufts
Connected to the beefeater i think so had nice big breakfast so didnt have to buy food at teh nEC


----------



## babycham2002 (Oct 18, 2009)

Coundon Lodge
£30 per night
Coundon Lodge Guest House, Coventry | LateRooms.com


----------



## BlueBeagle (Oct 27, 2011)

babycham2002 said:


> I stayed in the premier inn in Coventry the other year and went to Crufts
> Connected to the beefeater i think so had nice big breakfast so didnt have to buy food at teh nEC


This one? Coventry Hotels - Book Cheap Hotels In Coventry (A45) - Premier Inn

Attached to the Harvester pub?


----------



## MrRustyRead (Mar 14, 2011)

a lot of them only sleep 2 where as i need one that sleeps 3


----------



## babycham2002 (Oct 18, 2009)

BlueBeagle said:


> This one? Coventry Hotels - Book Cheap Hotels In Coventry (A45) - Premier Inn
> 
> Attached to the Harvester pub?


that be the one  lovely it was too


----------



## babycham2002 (Oct 18, 2009)

£45 per night at the chase for 3 people
The Chace Hotel - a Corus hotel, Coventry | LateRooms.com

£40 for the three horseshoes
The Three Horseshoes Inn, Coventry | LateRooms.com


----------

